# Futons etc



## rtbuk (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi does anyone know where I can buy single and double futons within the west Algarve area. I have tried Moviflor but they cant deliver until June 2010. I would prefer somewhere that I can chose the ones I want and either take them away or have them delivered that week. IKEA is too far away unfortunately.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you tried looking at the adverts on "the portugal news"? They are mostly on the Algarve area so you might find something there. Why a Futon? they are so b......hard, I always get a back ache when I sleep on one! And as for trying to get up from a futon early in the morning......


----------



## rtbuk (Mar 4, 2010)

nelinha said:


> Have you tried looking at the adverts on "the portugal news"? They are mostly on the Algarve area so you might find something there. Why a Futon? they are so b......hard, I always get a back ache when I sleep on one! And as for trying to get up from a futon early in the morning......


Dont worry the futons are just for a games room in the house that I can use when unexpected friends turn up. Ideally I would like single seat futons as they are for sitting infront of a games machine. Thanks for you reply, does the portugal news have a web site (I will do a search in a minute). Once again many thanks. Rob.


----------

